# DIY CO2 reactor



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Thought I'd post this to go along with my other CO2 post... if this should go in DIY section, feel free to move it there.

--

Gather materials
- 1 bottle with cap (coke bottle, for example)
- warm water
- 1 cup sugar
- 1 tsp yeast
- some airline
- a CO2 diffuser
- drill / souldering iron
- pliars / pinchers










Fill the bottle about 2/3 with warm water










Add 1 cup of white table sugar, and shake till disolved










Using a drill bit that is slightly smaller than the width of your airline to drill a hole in the cap.










Cut the airline on an angle to make a point.



















Poke the point through the hole in the cap










Pull the airline through about 1/2 inch using pliars or tweezers










By now, the sugar should be completely disolved










Take 1/2 tsp of yeast










Put the yeast in the bottle










Close the bottle










Attach your diffuser or whatever you're using to the other end of the tube










And put the diffuser in your tank!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, you would make a good spokeswoman on the DIY TV Network lol. 
Very nice How-To guide.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice post Zoe. Just a cpl of addendums............


Mixture ratio will be determined by your bottle size and type of yeast.

Better quality yeast (beer, wine) will yield longer output.

Warm water dissolves sugar better than cold. Never use hot. It will kill the yeast.

Again nice post. I will move this post tomorrow.............


----------

